# Frank the perfect bloke



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

A man walks out a building and manages to get a taxi just going by. He gets in and the cabbie says, "Perfect timing. You're just like Frank."



Passenger: "Who?"



Cabbie: "Frank Feldman. He's a man who did everything right all the time. Like my coming along when you needed a taxi, things happened like that to Frank every single time."



Passenger: "There are always a few clouds over everybody."



Cabbie: "Not Frank Feldman. He was a terrific athlete. He could have won Wimbledon. He could golf with the pros. He sang like an opera baritone and danced like a West End star and you should have heard him play the piano. He was an amazing man ."



Passenger: "Sounds like he was something really special.



Cabbie: "There's more... He had a memory like a computer. Could remember everybody's birthday. He knew all about wine, which foods to order and which fork to eat them with. He could fix anything. Not like me. I change a fuse, and the whole road blacks out. But Frank Feldman, he could do everything right."



Passenger. "Wow, some bloke then."



Cabbie: "He always knew the quickest way to go in traffic and avoid traffic jams. Not like me, I always seem to get stuck in them. But Frank, he never made a mistake, and he really knew how to treat a woman and make her feel good. He would never answer her back even if she was in the wrong; and his clothing was always immaculate, shoes highly polished too -- he was the perfect man! He never made a mistake. No one could ever measure up to Frank Feldman



Passenger: "An amazing fellow. How did you meet him?"



Cabbie: "Well, I never actually met Frank. I just married his flipping widow."


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Deja feldman : >Frank<

never mind Mike its your age 

edit actually given the name perhaps to be kosher it should be 'Feldman deja'

(feldman already)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

It must be a Frank thing this perfection :roll: 

What's it like to be frank ....is is blessed or cursed with perfection :lol: 

and is it nature or nurture that causes it?

I shall search the jokes before posting next time or change the names to protect the innocent :lol: 

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Why did Minerva asterisk out "flipping" ....... :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

flip knows :wink: 

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What did I miss?


----------

